# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  راهمنمایی در مورد انتخاب رشته بچه های ریاضی .... .!!!

## amir.abs

سلام 
لطفا اونایی که رفتن دانشگاه یا با رشته های دانشگاهی اشنایی کامل دارن یه کمکی بهم بکنن 
من به این چن تا رشته علاقه دارم : مدیریت - علوم اقتصادی - فناوری اطلاعات - نرم افزار - صنایع   
رشتم هم ریاضی هست 
میخواستم بدونم کدوم رشته آسونتر و جالبتره  و  اینکه حتما بگین کدوم تا دکترا یا بیشتر جا برای ادامه تحصیل داره چه ایران چه خارج از ایران 
((در مورد بازار کار و اینا اصلا چیزی نگین لطفا ))
ممنون

----------

